# Pick up new grinder , eureka zenith club or compak k3 touch/ dozer?



## Garcia (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi ... It's my 1st post. Would like to know. What grinder best fit for light commercial use.

I have vibiemme domobar super rotary. And the bundling come with 3 options

Compack k3 dozer / touch or eureka zenith club / mignon.

What would you think best for this setup? Thanks before.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

A HX set up in a semi commercial, that's just not going to end well at all, and it would have to be a Mazzer for starters. Your grasping at straws.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, and welcome.

I have no experience in commercial environments, but I have seen, and used one, of the grinders you mentioned.

In order for anyone be able to give you any meaningful advice, you'll need to define "light commercial". Do you have any idea of the number of coffees you'll be making per hour, per week (essentially your throughput) and define your peak and idle times during the day?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Really meaningful^^


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The thing is, if the grinder comes with the machine in a bundles purchase, then the op is stuck. Can he explain more to use. Where he is based, how many coffees he expects to serve a day. It might be you are not in the YK and only have limited access to coffee suppliers. You will get help here but we need more information please


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Definately not a mignon, it is not designed for commercial light use.

Do you not have any other options to buy from.

If the HX has a big enough boiler than it will be fine for commercial use. ] @Jony you know alot of older machines ( big ones admitedly ) are Hx

I have no experience of this machine though .


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Definately not a mignon, it is not designed for commercial light use.
> 
> Do you not have any other options to buy from.
> 
> ...


The OP is asking about a zenith though...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> The OP is asking about a zenith though...


First post says mignon.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> First post says mignon.


3 grinders mentioned in the first post... k3, Mignon and zenith


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> 3 grinders mentioned in the first post... k3, Mignon and zenith


Not sure how I missed that. Totally agree, for even light commercial use a mingnon wouldn't cut it.

For lower volume I'd be looking towards on demand grinders without a doser so the coffee is as fresh as it can be.


----------



## Garcia (Sep 8, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> The thing is, if the grinder comes with the machine in a bundles purchase, then the op is stuck. Can he explain more to use. Where he is based, how many coffees he expects to serve a day. It might be you are not in the YK and only have limited access to coffee suppliers. You will get help here but we need more information please





MediumRoastSteam said:


> Hi, and welcome.
> 
> I have no experience in commercial environments, but I have seen, and used one, of the grinders you mentioned.
> 
> In order for anyone be able to give you any meaningful advice, you'll need to define "light commercial". Do you have any idea of the number of coffees you'll be making per hour, per week (essentially your throughput) and define your peak and idle times during the day?


Well I'm expecting about 10 till 15 cups at peak hours a day especially on sunday ( 7 am till 11 am ). And weekdays (1 pm till 3 pm) since the cafe located between 2 schools and 2 Church. And the cafe have hair salon on the second floor.

I'm stuck with either 3 selection since the seller gv me a quite tempting deal

Vibiemme domobar super hx rotary around idr 37mio. (2466 usd)

And if I choose on of them I get around 40mio ( 2666 usd )

If I buy the grinder separately it's gonna cost me around 10-12 mio (600- 700 use)

For mazzer I was considering mazzer super jolly. Is it good?


----------



## Garcia (Sep 8, 2018)

Update. I end up with domobar super rotary v3 ( double boiler n with pid ). For grinder im having simonelli mdx. Is it okay? Or should I go mazzer super jolly?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

The mdx is on par with a mazzer super jolly and will work fine in low volume commercial.


----------

